# New to the costa del sol



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hello everyone - my husband and I (in our fifties) are looking forward to our imminent arrival on the Costa del Sol. We'll be renting a place in Alhaurin de la Torre for 6 weeks whilst we find our semi-perm abode. Are looking forward to meeting lots of you and would also be interested in any info/tips and purchasing any language/info books or cds anyone has finished with.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am not over in Spain yet, I am still at the stage of panicking and doing loads of posts on the boards!

I wish you the all the luck and good fortune though and I am sure that you will have a wonderful time!

We should be flying over to that area in a few weeks to do a proper look around, so who knows we may see you out there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hopefully you'll have a great time. I'm sure we'll be meeting at some point!! The place you're staying has lots of info, leaflets and ideas for things to do, albeit quite touristy, but you have six weeks to do lots.

Theres a markert in AdlT on a Wednesday Morning which is always a good way to get a feel for somewhere

jo xxx


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Beverley, welcome to Spain, I'm sure you'll meet lots of lovely people and good luck with finding a nice permanent place to live !Hopeflly you've missed the rainy season!!


----------

